# What does 1 year mean?



## blh102444 (Dec 28, 2003)

I am confused. Does the 1 year free upgrade mean that I have only one year to take advamtage of the upgrade or does it mean the free upgrade will have to be purchased after one year to continue to work?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Free if you upgrade within the first year.


----------



## Blu_86 (Aug 8, 2014)

You will have 365 calendar days after the official release of W10 to snag it for free.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Microsoft plans to release the final version of Windows 10 before the 2015 - 2016 school year starts, but no release date has been set in stone yet.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Are you certain of that Blu, that is what I think it says but I have been trying to find a clarification that anyone with Windows 7 or 8 can upgrade free for a year is the way it is actually stated. Can you show us where you read that or is that how you interpreted it?


----------



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

I found the following, if it helps.

"Microsoft operating system chief Terry Myerson announced that current users of Windows 7, Windows 8.1, and Windows Phone 8.1 will be able to upgrade to Windows 10 for free for one year after the operating system launches."

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2873...a-free-upgrade-for-windows-7-and-8-users.html


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Makes sense and that is the way I would have read it until I understood Microsoft is planning to seel Windows by subscription for the future so I got hung up on that thought. Yes that article does make it clear thanks.


----------



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

More research. Better answer.

"We announced that a free upgrade for Windows 10 will be made available to customers running Windows 7, Windows 8.1, and Windows Phone 8.1 who upgrade in the first year after launch."

"This is more than a one-time upgrade: once a Windows device is upgraded to Windows 10, we will continue to keep it current for the supported lifetime of the device - at no cost."

Copied from, http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2015/01/21/the-next-generation-of-windows-windows-10/


----------



## Blu_86 (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes I am certain Rich.


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

joe957 said:


> More research. Better answer.
> 
> "We announced that a free upgrade for Windows 10 will be made available to customers running Windows 7, Windows 8.1, and Windows Phone 8.1 who upgrade in the first year after launch."
> 
> ...


sounds like they are planning to keep better track of your device than in the past. wonder what is up their sleeves because this could be the reason for letting pirates upgrade...the ability to better track of them than in the past.

anyway back to the question, when it was first announced that win10 was going to be a free download, I was under the impression it was going to be a rolling upgrade - win8 users first then win7. if true, it could make a difference as to what the year means.


----------



## Joris903 (Apr 20, 2015)

After you've upgraded your licensed OS to WIndows 10 within 12 months, Windows 10 remains free for the lifetime of the OS. If you missed the 12 month period for free upgrade, then you need to pay for a Windows 10 license.


----------

